# Forstner Bit help !



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

What are the 2 sizes of forstner bits that I need to make a offset base for a PC type guide bushing ? Bj, you out there 
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

How are you ? and where have you been ?

The sizes are 1 3/16" (30mm) and 1 3/8" (35mm) 

The best way is just buy a set from the below item...
They are not the high end bits but they will do the job just fine...and for 8.oo bucks it's hard to beat...

5 pc Set of Forstner Bit From 9/16" to 1-3/8"
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-pc-Set-of-For...0763226QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50383QQcmdZViewItem

NOTE**** 1 3/16" (30mm) is the hard one to find the 1 3/8" (35mm) is a standard in most sets 
If you buy this set,b/4 you use them take a SMALL file and touch up the cutting edge on the out side spur cutter, it's sharp but as a small lip that should be removed so it can cut clean in plastic/abs/etc.
Besure you drill a 1/16" to 1/8" center hole to keep the bit on center...b/4 you use the bits...

===============



Router is still my name said:


> What are the 2 sizes of forstner bits that I need to make a offset base for a PC type guide bushing ? Bj, you out there
> Thanks


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Bj !
YTM 
Work work work and out of town always and no time for projects.
that's why when I try to squeeze a three week project into one weekend with 99 degree heat and humidity, I end up botching up real bad and need to make a custom offset base for my trimmer to cover the screw ups. I have made so many mistakes on this projects that it is embarassing . but at least my fingers are still on my hands


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link Bj. I got the bits.


----------

